# Looking for creative criticism [Dubstep Track]



## Bastle (Oct 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;kmqGsTZ8VVA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmqGsTZ8VVA[/video]
Looking for creative criticism on how to improve and what things you liked or disliked about this track. Especially looking for tips on mixing and mastering.


----------

